# First Try at drawing a Betta!



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I never even tried before because I'm rubbish at drawing but I think it came out pretty well. Please tell me what you think. Sorry for the quality of the picture. My scanner wouldn't work and the batteries for my camera just died so I used the webcam on my computer. I'll post a better one soon.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

aww i like ur drawing it cute.... love the coloring.... i cant color well


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I LUVVVVFFFFF ITTT!!!!!! it is sooo pewwttty >w< you should draw other people's fishies =D


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay, so this afternoon I might have some time to draw after work. First five people who want me to draw their fishies I will! Post your pictures. It might take me the day so the drawing will probably be posted tomorrow. Give me a day more or less.


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, that's really good! From my experience, fish aren't the easiest to draw, and I think you did a good job. Great work!

And on that note, would you like to draw Victor?










Additional pics are in his album on my profile if you need any more references. =)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes just in 2nd =]] can you do chili?:








if you don't mind can you draw him with a non-torn tail? i don't have pics of him now


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm finishing your drawings and they should be posted tonight or really early tomorrow morning depending if I get to use the computer with the scanner tonight! Lol!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can't wait how they turned out =]


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay! Here they are. I'm good with crowntails but halfmoons are difficult. The tail is not easy. Hope you like them.


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

Oooh, he looks great! =D *saves* Thanks a lot. =)

The one of Chili looks great too.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Your drawings are awesome! Are you still taking requests? If you are can you draw my Fred? Only if you have the time though! Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*thank you soooo much !!!! =]]*


----------

